# Supersprint Exhaust for the Tiguan



## SJSTI (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone take a look at the Supersprint exhaust option yet? 

https://www.supersprint.com/ww-en/sport-exhaust-supersprint-vw-tiguan-allspace-20-tsi-usa-model.aspx

This is the system that was installed on the H&R project Tiguan that was on display at SEMA this year: http://www.hrsprings.com/projects/detail/hr-2019-volkswagen-tiguan-r

I have an inquiry in with ECS regarding cost..


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Not looking at the exhaust, but this find is perfect. I’m in contact with a shop to put on Black R-Line front brake calipers on my R, paint the rear calipers black to match and get a stiffer rear anti-sway bar. Timing couldn’t have been better, thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJSTI (Jan 4, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Not looking at the exhaust, but this find is perfect. I’m in contact with a shop to put on Black R-Line front brake calipers on my R, paint the rear calipers black to match and get a stiffer rear anti-sway bar. Timing couldn’t have been better, thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looking forward to your updates! I'm looking for a good rear sway bar option as well. What are you going to go with?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Probably H&R or Neuspeed. Will get a quote in the coming days. No real rush since I only have 20K on my Tig and front brakes score good and the tears are average. 

Wish VW had put the black R brake calipers on the R Line for the Tiguan. It’s just a nice touch. I know the Tiguan is a different demographic than the Golf R, but it’s the little things like that that finish it off just right. It’s my daily driver and the family hauler, but want to make it mine. I haven’t seen anyone put the R calipers on a Tiguan until now and wasn’t sure it was possible, but from the pics and project description looks like it’s possible to do with the stock front rotors. This is promising!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I put TTS brakes on my R so my R brakes are going on the Tiguan this spring with new Neuspeed i1500 pads to reduce the dust. I even have the european clubsport silver inserts with the black logo just to be a little different.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mattchatr said:


> I put TTS brakes on my R so my R brakes are going on the Tiguan this spring with new Neuspeed i1500 pads to reduce the dust. I even have the european clubsport silver inserts with the black logo just to be a little different.


Would love to see pics when done. Outside of the caliper swap, anything else to consider other than better pads? How are the Neuspeed pads? Years ago on a different vehicle I did some high end Akebono pads and rotors, don’t know how they compare now to close to 20 years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Would love to see pics when done. Outside of the caliper swap, anything else to consider other than better pads? How are the Neuspeed pads? Years ago on a different vehicle I did some high end Akebono pads and rotors, don’t know how they compare now to close to 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had Akebono before but they're mostly ceramic...prefer a bit more metal in my pads. The i1500 pads are awesome. A little bit better than stock which is good for this car, but practically no dust. I'll post pics of the R calipers when I get a chance. Its just deep into winter now here in Alberta and too messy to fool around with brakes, bleeding, etc. I'll probably change over to metal brake lines too just because I'll be bleeding the lines.


----------



## SJSTI (Jan 4, 2011)

I've been researching the rear sway bar upgrade on our Tig as well, but now getting motivated to do the brake swap from our R too...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mattchatr said:


> I've had Akebono before but they're mostly ceramic...prefer a bit more metal in my pads. The i1500 pads are awesome. A little bit better than stock which is good for this car, but practically no dust. I'll post pics of the R calipers when I get a chance. Its just deep into winter now here in Alberta and too messy to fool around with brakes, bleeding, etc. I'll probably change over to metal brake lines too just because I'll be bleeding the lines.


I’ll look into the i500, thank you! No worries here in the DC area it’s 22 degrees so I can only imagine what it’s like in Alberta. No rush as I won’t be doing this until the pads need to be replaced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ll look into the i500, thank you! No worries here in the DC area it’s 22 degrees so I can only imagine what it’s like in Alberta. No rush as I won’t be doing this until the pads need to be replaced.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its winter and harder to tell if the Tiguan is as bad for dust as the R was but the i1500 pads are highly recommended by a lot of the R folks and as I have them on my R and really like the low dust and slightly better bite I can only imagine on the Tig. Haven't seen many people complain about dust on the Tig so I wonder if the R and Tig use different pads (they are the same size for sure, maybe just different materials).....


----------



## nando_514 (Mar 3, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Probably H&R or Neuspeed. Will get a quote in the coming days. No real rush since I only have 20K on my Tig and front brakes score good and the tears are average.
> 
> Wish VW had put the black R brake calipers on the R Line for the Tiguan. It’s just a nice touch. I know the Tiguan is a different demographic than the Golf R, but it’s the little things like that that finish it off just right. It’s my daily driver and the family hauler, but want to make it mine. I haven’t seen anyone put the R calipers on a Tiguan until now and wasn’t sure it was possible, but from the pics and project description looks like it’s possible to do with the stock front rotors. This is promising!
> 
> ...


Don’t mean to hijack but where can I find a link to the project?


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

Has anyone pulled the trigger on this exhaust? I'm thinking it might go nice with that new APR tune.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJSTI (Jan 4, 2011)

jaysvw said:


> Has anyone pulled the trigger on this exhaust? I'm thinking it might go nice with that new APR tune.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at the SuperSprint but ended up going with a Remus.


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

SJSTI said:


> I looked at the SuperSprint but ended up going with a Remus.


I didn't see the tig option in their website, can you share that info?


----------



## SJSTI (Jan 4, 2011)

locoandroid69 said:


> I didn't see the tig option in their website, can you share that info?


I actually ended up using a Remus that was originally for an MQB platform MK7/7.5 GTI based on the recommendation from the guys at Remus USA. The only issue was the the connector pipe was a little long so the mid pipe needed to be trimmed a tiny bit. Overall pretty easy otherwise - nothing that a good muffler shop couldn't handle. 
I did not use any tips or cut the bumper, so we just aimed the pipes down a bit. Still can't really see it from the back unless you're really looking for it.


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

SJSTI said:


> I actually ended up using a Remus that was originally for an MQB platform MK7/7.5 GTI based on the recommendation from the guys at Remus USA. The only issue was the the connector pipe was a little long so the mid pipe needed to be trimmed a tiny bit. Overall pretty easy otherwise - nothing that a good muffler shop couldn't handle.
> I did not use any tips or cut the bumper, so we just aimed the pipes down a bit. Still can't really see it from the back unless you're really looking for it.


Thanks


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

the quad tips are a nice look on the Tiguan, when I saw the fake mufflers at the dealer I nearly fainted, wasn't bad enough to walk away from the car but, I was like COME ON GUYS lol


----------

